# Cafe au lait with blue eyes?



## Mrorange (11 mo ago)

Mom is a silver beige 35lb standard and dad is an apricot 50lb standard. This is the baby I am currently considering from the litter, based on temperament! But I’m curious of the colour! Pup is just about 7 weeks old.
Also curious on weight; at 5.5 weeks pup was 6.8lbs.
Thanks!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

He's pretty. Baby puppies almost always have blue eyes. As adults, Poodle eyes should be a very dark brown. It looks like this guy's are starting to change


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if his eyes darken to green or amber. They might not get all the way to dark brown; 7 weeks is a bit late for them to still be bright baby blue.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Brown , silver beige and cafe poodles should have dark amber colored eyes


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie's eyes were still blue at 9 or 10 weeks. They are now amber with a green tinge around the pupil.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh my, poodle eye candy. Take my money!


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

My 6 week old brown puppies still have blue eyes. They'll change.


----------



## Mrorange (11 mo ago)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> Winnie's eyes were still blue at 9 or 10 weeks. They are now amber with a green tinge around the pupil.
> 
> View attachment 488978


Wow gorgeous!! I would love to see a full pic.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Mrorange said:


> Wow gorgeous!! I would love to see a full pic.


It's harder to see the golden and green tones on a big picture.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh Winnie you little bundle of choclate cuteness!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

*Wide* eyed (and bushy tailed)! 😁


----------

